# Piercing / Tattoo while Breastfeeding?



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Is it safe to get a piercing or tattoo while breastfeeding (excluding nipple piercings, at least...)?

I had been planning on getting a few more piercings, when I found out I was pregnant. It's been so hard to wait all this time!







: ... If I have to wait until I'm finished breastfeeding, I will -- but if it IS okay to get something sooner, I'd REALLY like to know!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

HI, I don't have any real certified info, but I can tell you that I got my dd astrological sign tattooed on my ankle 2 yrs ago and the tattoo parlor said I could get a tattoo while breastfeeding....I didn't even think about it till they asked me if I was pregnant....I got pregnant about a week later









I never really thought about it before then and I have been wanting to get a couple peircings but figured I would wait till my son was abit older so we will both be okay with me leaving him for a little while.

I hope someone eles has some really reliable info for you


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

From www.kellymom.com
link; http://www.kellymom.com/health/lifes...ctivities.html

Info;
Body Piercing

There is no evidence that nipple piercing (or other body piercing) affects breastfeeding. Some professional piercers recommend against getting a new nipple piercing while breastfeeding. Be sure to observe safety procedures and choose a reputable piercer, to help protect against diseases such as hepatitis and HIV.

Scroll down for the links;
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...#piercednipple


----------



## Childishgoth (Aug 26, 2004)

hi,
well i have tats and Piercings galore, however my tat artist wants me to wait till im non breastfeeding to get more. his advice was basicly "why take the risk?"
and hes right i can wait a few years for my next one.


----------



## djinneyah (Sep 4, 2004)

i would think a piercing would be okay, but not sure about a tattoo. i also think it depends on the shop's policy. some shops have no problem with it, others won't allow you to get anything done while pregnant/bf'ing.

sorry i can't be of more help (i know the urge, though; i've had needle fever for about 3 years now!).


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I've gotten two tattoos while breastfeeding. Well, with the first one, I waited to nurse until I got home to ds







I also got my eyebrow pierced while I was nursing. With all three, I let the piercer/tattoo guy know that I was breastfeeding and he said he didn't see how it would be a problem.

Just make sure whoever does your work is super sanitary, uses an autoclave and what not. Don't go to your friend's cousin who works out of his basement, for example.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I know I have heard that nearly no one will pierce a pregnant woman, because of the risk of infection... I didn't know if it applied to breastfeeding as well.

I would definitely go to someone reputable and clean. No piercings in a dark basement for me!!

So... if I DID happen to get an infection (which isn't common with me, but it could happen..)... what are the chances that it could hurt my baby? Would I need to stop breastfeeding?


----------



## xenomama (Jul 15, 2003)

I wouldn't do it, no matter what the shop said. Tattooing is introducing a foreign substance into your bloodstream, and I just wouldn't want to chance it. This is coming from a mama with a good bit of pre-baby ink & piercings.


----------

